# Cartoon Characters



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, I'm back again with one more tutorial on prop making. This one shows how I make cartoon characters from plywood for the little kids in the Haunted Forest. If you don't know how to draw but want to make some neat static props please check this out. Let me know if any of it is helpful. See the tutorial at the website below. And I finally figured out how to put in a direct link to the site.

http://scarypapashauntedforest.webs.com/howtotriangulate.htmhttp://haunted-forest.webs.com/howtotriangulate.htm


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the tutorial. I am getting ready to do a project like this very soon. I still have to get the triangulate idea down good, but this sure does give you an idea of what you need to do. Your figures are very nice. Great work!


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks kprimm. The triangulation technique is really very simple once you try it. I would like to see your results.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great idea. You have some really cute ones. And I envy how big your workshop is. It looks like you have a lot of room. Just one word of caution about the cartoon charaters. Disney is very strict about their charaters. I worked in a non-profit children's hospital where we had a Disney characters mural. We had to paint over it or pay Disney a copywrite fee. The wall is now blue.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great tutorial! It is true about Disney - years ago they threatened suit against a small daycare in Kissimmee Fla for painting a mural of Mickey, Minnie etc. on their wall. Universal saw the opportunity and sent a team to cover it with a Hanna-Barbera mural and provided costumed characters for the debut, all at no charge.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, copyright infringement is a real pain sometimes. If Disney comes to me with a lawsuit I am sure that I will just use the characters for kindling in the haunted forest bondfire. However, companies are usually more interested in their copyrighted property being used for enterprises where money is exchanged, even non-profit enterprises. Since mine is really a family and friends haunt and I receive no compensation of any kind I am hoping Disney will not come looking for me. If they do there are plenty of public domain cartoon characters that can be substituted.


----------

